
The Causal Theory of Views: A Conversation with Lee Smolin - hhs
https://www.edge.org/conversation/lee_smolin-the-causal-theory-of-views
======
vstuart
Pretty interesting stuff, mainly addressing nonlocality (as does
"amplituhedron theory"). In both theoretical frameworks relativity and quantum
mechanics are unified, with spacetime and QM as emergent properties.

Additional reading.

\------------------------------

Amplitudehedron [Nima Arkani-Hamed et al.]:

A Jewel at the Heart of Quantum Physics:

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/physicists-discover-
geometry-...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/physicists-discover-geometry-
underlying-particle-physics-20130917/)

\------------------------------

Causality [Lee Smolin et al.]:

The Causal Theory of Views: A Conversation with Lee Smolin:

[https://www.edge.org/conversation/lee_smolin-the-causal-
theo...](https://www.edge.org/conversation/lee_smolin-the-causal-theory-of-
views)

Causality (physics):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Causality_(physics)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Causality_\(physics\)))

\---------------

Smolin has obviously been thinking about this for a long time; e.g. note
discussions of causality peppered throughout this 1997 discussion"

A Possible Solution to the Problem of Time in Quantum Cosmology:

[https://www.edge.org/discourse/kauffman_smolin.html](https://www.edge.org/discourse/kauffman_smolin.html))

